# stand alone awnings



## 89099

Hi There,
We will be changing from a caravan to a motorhome later this year and would like to buy a stand alone awning. Do any of you out there have a Foxwell Global size 1 .This German made awning looks good but Foxwell doesn t have much information about it on their web site.
We were hoping to buy something about 6ft by 6ft and see that Harrison also makes a small awning.Any comments would be greatly appreciated.
Happy Travels
Jax :grommit:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Jax and welcome to the site, we have a Harrison free-standing awning and as far as I'm concerned it seems fine, quality is good, can take a while to put up but then most do, only put ours up twice so need more practice.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 89167

For something cheap and cheerful, try an Autohaven. they are around £100. For something a bit more sturdy, try either a Royal Traveller Tunnel (£150) or a Reimo Turmobil (around £200). And if you want a top of the range jobby, then the Harrison is brilliant.


----------



## 89099

*STAND ALONE AWNINGS*

Hi guys,
I forgot to say that it is a coachbuilt motorhome we hope to buy (Autosleeper Nuevo) so it would have to be a tall awning . 
Thanks for the advice because we made mistakes when buying an awning for our caravan and were never happy with it . 
I guess we will be moving about more often with the motorhome so won t use a stand alone much , just for the dog stuff . 
Byeeeeeee
Jax


----------



## Anonymous

*Stand Alone Awnings*

We bought a stand alone awning when we got our van to mark our spot when out for the day. However we hardly ever return to the same site two nights running (the whole point of the van is to tour after all) and we don't feel we have had our money's worth out of it.

Also it takes quite a while to put up and take down, and always gets in the way of either the door or the window.

I would have thought if you only want somewhere for the dog things a pup tent  would be cheaper and less fuss. Or maybe a £25 gazebo from B&Q.

Hemlock


----------



## spykal

Hi Jaxass and Hemlock

IMHO

This subject has come up before, I suppose you do need to know just how you are going to use your new motorhome before rushing off and spending on an item you may find you do not need.

In the thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite3856-awning.html
I wrote (save you looking there):-

_I am not trying to change your ideas of what you want but we have looked at drive away awnings and when before we bought our Autosleeper executive we were convinced that we wanted one too. Then we saw how big they are when packed up in the bag and as you know if you have a Clubman there is not a lot of storage space so whichever Awning you decide on, try to see it packed away before you buy, just to get an idea of where you will store it on route. 
Since we have had the van we have not thought any more about purchasing a drive away awning and as we seem to move on from site to site every 2-3 days it would be a pain putting it up and taking it down. _

So think it over before spending your dosh...there does seem to be a ready market in secondhand awnings so maybe others have found that they just don't use them.

Mike


----------



## peejay

Hi jaxass and welcome,


You've obviously got good taste, there are a few Nuevo owners on here (myself included) who would be only too pleased to give you some feedback ref this marque.

Reference awnings, as hemlock and spykal say, they take a while to set up/dismantle, maybe you should consider a Fiamma or Omnistor roll out type, much easier and quicker than a stand alone type and attachments for the sides and front are available if req'd.

Whatever you decide, i hope you have many happy years touring in your nuevo.


Pete.


----------



## 89099

It's great to talk to all you experienced motorhomers cos there's a lot to learn and it's quite different from caravanning . 
We can be on site at a Champ dog show for a week and need to have additional awning space for entertaining etc but will have to be able to move off with the Nuevo to shop , hence the need for a stand alone. I shall look at pack sizes (thanks SPYKAL for the advice).
Byeeee
Jax


----------



## 89099

*Nuevo*

Hi Peejay,
We have fallen in love with the Nuevo but are not sure what engine size to go for . We will be doing a lot of miles on motorway but do intend to tour the North of Scotland with it's twisty/hilly roads. 
How do you find it ??
Byeeeeeeee
Jax


----------



## 91929

Hi Spykal
We have Euro Vent we got from Glossop caravans (they would have sent it but we went down and picked a good Ex demo at half price

It is 3m x 3m x2.5 - 3m high
If we are moving on regularly then we dont put it up, bit longer in a wind
takes 2 of us about 1/2hour to errect a bit longer to dry, clean bits & packup, when packing it away

Did try to get Harrisons to alter one to fit but the chapie on the other end said we couldnt keep one up that size they were too big
This one has seen over 400 nights camping. 

Get a goodun some of the cheapies are not waterproof (the leak when it rains) they are OK for accasional use in the dry & no wind


----------



## peejay

jax,

It's a bit extra, but definately go for the 2.2hdi option, imho this engine is perfectly suited to the nuevo, it will rattle along at illegal speeds if req'd and has the extra oomph for getting up steep inclines with ease.

Fuel consumption with mine ranges from 28 - 32 mpg depending on weight of right foot.

pete.


----------



## Anonymous

Ah hah! Another dog show person- we almost need our own subgroup. 
I have an Apache Rimini as dog space when on holiday, since I only have a campervan. I don't use it for shows since I normally only overnight the night before, and there is room for just me and the dogs. But when children are there as well it does the job. I can put it up and take it down on my own, tho it is a lot easier with 2.
It isn't enormous - I'm not sure what scale of entertaining you are talking about - but helps keep the messy stuff out of the van. When we were away last October we had gales and I thought the van was going to blow away, let alone the awning. But it was still there in the morning  
If you get the Nuevo I'll be interested to hear how you get on with the dogs (how many do you take?) - I thought it looked a nice van but the coachbuilts don't seem to have much floorspace for 4 Weimaraners!
Going to Crufts?
Andrea.


----------



## bigfoot

I had an NR Motor Chalet Awning. They now sell direct from the factory in Todmorden.
Another alternative would be a basic frame tent. You can get some models which have doors at both ends. usually a lot cheaper than a 'made for' van awning.
I wouldn't consider a gazebo in anything but the calmest of weather, in fact some sites will not permit them, only proper tents and awnings.


----------



## bigfoot

I had an NR Motor Chalet Awning. They now sell direct from the factory in Todmorden.
Another alternative would be a basic frame tent. You can get some models which have doors at both ends. usually a lot cheaper than a 'made for' van awning.
I wouldn't consider a gazebo in anything but the calmest of weather, in fact some sites will not permit them, only proper tents and awnings.


----------



## 89099

Hi Andrea,
We dog nuts get everywhere, it's a disease .
I had a look at the Rimini on the web and it looks great with the extension on the side,ideal for a dog cage !!! Only problem is the height at the back , I don t think it's high enough for a coachbuilt but I will check .

We have 2 Shiba Inu's at present so don t need much room for them and they are so spoiled they sleep anywhere they please !!!! They are 9 and 7 so past it for Crufts but I still enjoy doing the shows anyway.

We will be changing from the caravan to the Nuevo at some point late summer so I will let you know .

Have fun showing
Jax


----------

